# Alutech ICB2.0 - Stimmungsbarometer Reifen: Leicht und schnell oder fett und griffig? [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (12. Dezember 2014)

Wenn auch in der Prioritätenliste für unser Projekt relativ weit unten angesiedelt, haben Reifen doch entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten und den Charakter eines Bikes. Egal wie gut und progressiv Geometrie und Kinematik geworden sind - hält der Reifen nicht Schritt, wird man das Bike nie artgerecht bewegen können.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB2.0 - Stimmungsbarometer Reifen: Leicht und schnell oder fett und griffig? [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2014)

30 Gramm Gewichtsvorteil beim Crown F? Ist doch ein Tippfehler, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2014)

Die MM/NN-Kombi würde mMn gut passen, wenn der NN seine alten Schwächen abgelegt hat. Allerdings nerven die Stollenausrisse bei Schwalbe. HR2/DHR ist mir für dieses Bike eine Nummer zu viel, HR2/Ardent fänd ich besser. Ibex/Canis ist schon nicht schlecht, aber unter nassen Bedingungen sind die Onzas auch nicht der Brüller. Also mal was Neues probieren und auf das Urteil des Produktmanagers hören


----------



## nuts (12. Dezember 2014)

@Kharne nein, die sind so nah beisammen. 

@hasardeur wie es bisher aussieht leidet der neue NN nicht unter Stollenverlust.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2014)

Meine Wahl ist klar. Vigilante/Trailboss!

Fahre den Vigilante derzeit vorne und hinten im (von mir) für das ICB 2.0 angepeilten Einsatzbereich. Und bin schwer begeistert. Für den Sommer kann ich hinten etwas Grip verschmerzen. Die Selbstreinigung vom Viglante ist der Hammer. Egal wie schlozig es ist, ich krieg auch ohne Marshguard kaum was in's Gesicht weil es sich schon vorher wieder vom Reifen gelöst hat. Und trotzdem ist auf eher festen Böden noch reichlich Grip da. Hatte auf nassen Wurzeln noch keine Probleme.

Achja, die Tubeless-Montage ist einfacher als einen Schlauch einziehen. Mit Standpumpe aufpumpen, Ventileinsatz raus, Milch rein, Ventil und Luft drauf, kurz schwenken und fahren gehen.


----------



## mahlefiz (12. Dezember 2014)

ich finde die onzas schön leicht. wie ist es bei denen mit der tubelessfähigkeit?


----------



## grey (12. Dezember 2014)

dhr2/dhr2 

oder eben hr2/dhr2..


----------



## pillehille (12. Dezember 2014)

Wie kommt der hohe Preis den Conti Schlappen zustande?

Wenn ich den Endkundenpreise vergleiche, sieht Conti im Gegensatz zu Maxxis/Schwalbe und Onza gar nicht mal schlecht aus

haben die anderen so gute OEM Preise?


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Dezember 2014)

Wieso werden denn hier die Semislicks weggelassen? Für den Einsatzbereich eines Trailbikes doch eigentlich ideal oder nicht? Im Endeffekt habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier ein DH-Bike mit 130/140mm Entsteht. Das Gefühl hab ich schon bei der Federgabelauswahl gehabt. Alles Langlebige Endurogabeln. Die Revelation wurde da auch außen vor gelassen

Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten!


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2014)

pillehille schrieb:


> Wie kommt der hohe Preis den Conti Schlappen zustande?
> 
> Wenn ich den Endkundenpreise vergleiche, sieht Conti im Gegensatz zu Maxxis/Schwalbe und Onza gar nicht mal schlecht aus
> 
> haben die anderen so gute OEM Preise?



Die Contischlappen müssen aus D nach Taiwan geschickt werden zur Montage. Ausserdem made in D, Schwalbe und Co verlangen halt so viel, weil sie es können, bzw. 50€ für nen Topend Reifen akzeptiert sind.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. Dezember 2014)

mahlefiz schrieb:


> ich finde die onzas schön leicht. wie ist es bei denen mit der tubelessfähigkeit?



Top !
Eigene Erfahrung.Bin mittlerweile (wieder) ein großer Fan vom Ibex.
Tubeless völlig problemlos mit wenig Dichtmilch.
Im Gegensatz zu meinen Contis.
Daher bin ich für Onza Ibex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultima88 (12. Dezember 2014)

VR Maxxis Highroller 2
HR Maxxis Ardent RACE


----------



## Cam-man (12. Dezember 2014)

die revelation ist technisch im vergleich zu den anderen gabeln aber auch klar unterlegen... auch ein pike kann man mit 120 und 140mm fahren bei aktzeptablem gewicht 
wenn missmatch reifen bei maxxis dann wie schon erwähnt doch hrII / ardent oder auch hrII / ikon, dennoch muss man dabei gerade doch das fahrverhalten des rahmens mit einbeziehen!
also tendenz zu über/untersteuern etc.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2014)

2mal Ardent oder HR2 und Ardent, daber keine Gummimischung weicher wie 60a. 

G.


----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2014)

Warum gibt es die Kombi Ardent hi und HR2 oder Minion vorn nicht zur Auswahl?


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke eine DHF/Ardent oder HR2/Ardent oder DHR/Ardent Kombi wäre da wesentlich besser weggekommen. DHR2/HR finde ich irgendwie komisch in Kombination.


----------



## OrangensaftDE (12. Dezember 2014)

mhm, für mich eine schwierige Entscheidung zwischen NN vo+ hi und dem Maxxis Ardent vo+hi.  Bin den neuen NN halt noch nicht gefahren, soll ja aber ein klasse reifen sein. Da die Maxis-Kombo doch etwas günstiger ist, hab ich die gewählt.

Schade, dass der Affe (Chunky Monkey von On-One) nicht mit dabei ist, wäre direkt meine erste Wahl gewesen, da P/L für mich unschlagbar ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich ist es kein Drama wenn die persönliche Wunschkombi nicht gewählt wird bzw zur Ausstattung kommt.
Im Regelfall ist es so das die Reifen das erste sind was zuerst nach einem Radkauf ersetzt/gewechselt werden.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu den verbauten Komponenten wie Gabel,Bremsen usw.
Sehe die verbauten Reifen letztendlich nicht als K.O Kriterium für ein Rad.

Trotzdem...bin gespannt wer das Rennen macht.


----------



## bsg (12. Dezember 2014)

NN vo/hi oder Onza


----------



## Goddi8 (12. Dezember 2014)

Der Canis scheidet wohl leider aus. Der ist doch arg schmal und damit kommt eine breite Felge in große Dellengefahr. Oder ihr bekommt Onza dazu endlich einen 2.4er aufzulegen


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (12. Dezember 2014)

Also für mich die beste Lösung wäre hinten der Nobby Nic, vorne ein Maxxis Minion DHR. Markengemisch hin oder her .


----------



## Fridl89 (12. Dezember 2014)

die Perfekte Kombo für so ein Bike fänd ich: Ardent 2.4 vorne, Crossmark 2.25 hinten (nicht zu vergleichen mit dem 2.1er!) - beide in 60aMP.
rollt wie Hölle und bieten echt einen beachtlichen Grip soga wenns etwas weicher wird dafür wie die Kombi über Hardpack fliegt!


----------



## ONE78 (12. Dezember 2014)

ich haette gern den ardent vorn und hinten ein ardent race oder icon.
aber ich werd trail king vorn, x king hinten fahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke mit Onza+Canis macht man nix verkehrt, auch wenn Highroller+Ardent sicher mehr Grip bietet. Aber ich denke so ein Trailbike muss rollen.

Schwalbe sind so einfach zu teuer, und wenig haltbar. Die bekommt man im Bikemarkt dann im Zweifel hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## hnx (12. Dezember 2014)

Finde auch, dass da zumindest eine Auswahl mit Semislick hinten sein sollte. Denke da an HD/RR oder auch HR2/Ardent Race bzw. Ikon. 
Vom Onza bin ich so wenig überzeugt, dass sie - für mich - nicht mal der niedrige Preis und Gewicht interessant machen.

Meine Stimme für die WTB Kombo Vigilante/Trail Boss.


----------



## Pilatus (12. Dezember 2014)

DHF + Ardent Race in 2,3 TR.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das kompliziert gewesen wäre, aber man hätte in der Umfrage wohl lieber zunächst den Hersteller und dann Vorderreifen und Hinterreifen diesen Herstellers auswählen lassen sollen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (12. Dezember 2014)

Onza, Preis/Leistung/Gewicht , passt.
Würde nicht wg eines teureren, und u.U. nicht mal besseren Reifen an irgendeiner anderen Stelle auf ein höherwertiges “nicht-Verschleißteil“ verzichten wollen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2014)

Kein Unterschied zwischen Sommer und Winter?
Kein Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Fahrweisen?

Ich wage auch zu behaupten, dass niemand die vorgeschlagenen Reifen alle am gleichen Bike- unter gleichen Witterungsbedingungen- auf gleichen Strecken- immer in Neuzustand auf dem gleiche Bike Probe fahren konnte. 

Ich wechsel die Reifen je nach Einsatzzweck und Jahreszeit, und das machen auch sicher die meisten?

Außerdem bin ich kein Freund von stark unterschiedlichen Reifen an Vorder- und Hinterrad.
Das bringt ein Ungleichgewicht ans Bike welches ich nicht möchte.

Eigentlich genauso unsinnig wie die Frage nach der Größe nach vorderen Kettenblatt, sorry.


----------



## veraono (12. Dezember 2014)

Wieso, ist doch nett zu fragen anstatt etwas zu verbauen was am Ende keiner will 
Sinnlos ist doch nur hoch emotional darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (12. Dezember 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kein Unterschied zwischen Sommer und Winter?
> Kein Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Fahrweisen?
> 
> Ich wage auch zu behaupten, dass niemand die vorgeschlagenen Reifen alle am gleichen Bike- unter gleichen Witterungsbedingungen- auf gleichen Strecken- immer in Neuzustand auf dem gleiche Bike Probe fahren konnte.
> ...


Sorry, aber das bildest du dir nur ein, dass du den Unterschied der Reifen wirklich wahrnimmst. Solche Überschätzung kommt ja im Amateurbereich häufig vor, aber du spürst wahrscheinlich lediglich, dass du andere Reifen fährst als beim letzten Mal.
Und letztlich kann man nach deiner Logik über kaum etwas abstimmen. Manche fahren im Winter auch andere Gabeln, manche sogar komplett andere Bikes.


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2014)

Den Unterschied zwischen nem Hans Dampf, Chunkey Monkey und Baron 2,3/2,5 habe ich mir also nur eingebildet? Aha, danke für die Erleuchtung.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Dezember 2014)

Des ist mir alles zu Enduro. Nobbynics Pacestar vorn und hinten, in 2.25!


----------



## IceQ- (12. Dezember 2014)

Kein Conti, da kann ich nicht abstimmen 

Kenne schliesslich sonst nur noch einen Reifen der hier aufgeführt wird...

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Conti Schlappen so teuer sind... wäre doch mal ein schöner Marketing Gag, wenn die schlappen in D draufgezogen werden- kann man doch gleich "assembled in Germany" drauss machen


----------



## hnx (12. Dezember 2014)

In manchen Branchen reicht es da schon für ein made-in-Germany.


----------



## XtremeHunter (12. Dezember 2014)

Was spricht gegen eine HR II / Ardent Kombi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (13. Dezember 2014)

Conti Mountain King / Conti Trail King!


----------



## Bike_Boerni (13. Dezember 2014)

Wieso fehlt eine Conti-Reifenkombination bzw. überhaupt die Auswahl an Conti-Reifen in dieser Stimmungsbarometer-Umfrage ?


----------



## grey (13. Dezember 2014)

> Conti ist leider nicht in der Auswahl. Warum? Unserer Erfahrung nach überzeugen die Produkte mit Black Chili Compound – diese sind aber in Deutschland hergestellt und deshalb quasi nicht zu bezahlen – zumindest nicht für ein Komplettbike.


 
Die Frage ist eher, warum kein Hope-Lrs?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2014)

Bike_Boerni schrieb:


> Wieso fehlt eine Conti-Reifenkombination bzw. überhaupt die Auswahl an Conti-Reifen in dieser Stimmungsbarometer-Umfrage ?


Wieso hast du den Artikel zur Umfrage nicht gelesen? 
Dann wüsstest du, dass die Jungs von Alutech der gleichen Meinung sind wie wir, und nur BCC als relevant ansehen. Da die aber nicht in der Nähe des Montagestandorts, sonder hier in D gefertigt werden, gibt es das gleiche Kostenproblem wie beim Hope-LRS. Sie sind OEM einfach zu teuer, verglichen zum Wettbewerb.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

Rock Razor for King!


----------



## fabeltierkater (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde an so einem Rad vorne was schön griffiges und hinten einen extrem leicht laufenden Reifen bevorzugen, also z.B. Schwalbe Magic Mary/Rock Razor; Maxxis DHR2/Ikon;... 

Und bei Maxxis eine DHR2/HR2 Kombo zur Wahl zu stellen... Das sind beides sehr griffige, nicht gerade leicht rollende Reifen - stellt doch lieber DHR2/Ardent oder so zur Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (13. Dezember 2014)

schade das es kein Michelin in der Auswahl gibt, der wild grip r advanced ist ein top reifen, gerade für die gefragte Kategorie und bei knapp 600gr in der 2.25version ( die breiter ist als ein baron 2.3)  wäre dieser sehr interessant.  preislich ist der auch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## shield (13. Dezember 2014)

wo ist der rock razor?


----------



## belgiummtb (13. Dezember 2014)

Jep


----------



## Caese (13. Dezember 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, warum kein Hope-Lrs?


DAS wurde aber schon eindeutig und befriedigend im LRS-Thread erklärt!

Was die Reifenauswahl angeht: Selbst wenn die eigene Wunschkombination nicht zur Wahl steht, dann sollte bei der breiten, vielfältigen und sogar über den Tellerrand gehenden Auswahl doch jeder etwas finden womit er Leben kann.
Ich habe sicher nicht jeden Reifen an jedem Rad getestet und trotzdem fällt mir die Entscheidung bei einem *VERSCHLEIßTEIL* nicht allzu schwer. Onza: Noch nie gefahren, sieht aber nach einem sehr feinen Produkt aus, dass man ohne Frage mal testen kann.

Was sich Manche hier vorstellen... Hauptsache irgendwo kann man seinen Senf ablassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2014)

shield schrieb:


> wo ist der rock razor?



Weil jeder andere Reifen eh automatisch zum RockRazer wird....je nach Gebrauch nach 5-10Monaten.

G.


----------



## foreigner (13. Dezember 2014)

Zu dem "hohen" Rollwiederstand (hab ich nicht mal so empfunden) der in Final gefahrenen Kombi muss man eins aber der Wahrheit halber noch sagen: Der Magic Mary war ein First Ride Reifen. Das war ein 1Ply Magic Mary in der superweichen "Vert Star" Mischung. Den gibt´s so gar nicht zu kaufen. Die Vert Star Reifen rollen gerade auf Asphalt deutlich schwerer als Trail Star. Daher würde ich das mit dem Rollwiederstand der MM und NN Variante mal nicht als kritisch sehen.

Ich vermisse - wie manch anderer hier - auch klar den Rock Razor. RR und MM Kombi fände ich ideal.

Allgemein bin ich eher für die aggressiveren Kombis.

Ich bin in dem Fall für Magic Mary/ Nobbi Nic. 
Maxxis Minion/High Roller ist ähnlich gut aber noch bischen schwerer. Wahrscheinlich aber die potenteste Kombi.
WTB Vigilante bin ich nicht gefahren, sieht aber sehr interressant aus und würde ich auch gerne ausprobieren.
Die griffige Kenda Variante ist mir zu schwer.
Onza Ibex rollt wirklich nicht toll.
Vee haben mir ein viel zu geschlossenes, rundes Profil. Mit solchen Reifen kam ich noch nie klar.
Und dann gäbe es da noch die Kombi des Grauens. Maxxis Ardent. Wenn ich einen Reifen nicht leiden kann, dann den, das pseudo-potente Ding. Will viel, kann nix.

Das wäre so mein Eindruck zu den Reifen.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

Da mir keine Kombi gefällt habe ich für Vee gestimmt. Vielleicht taugen die ja was.


----------



## tibo13 (13. Dezember 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein Teil am Bike (mit Ausnahme vom Sattel vielleicht), das so individuell zum Fahrer, und vor allem zur Umgebung, in der das Bike genutzt wird, passen muss wie die Reifen. Daher finde ich es persönlich unsinnig darüber abzustimmen. Jeder hat bei der Reifenwahl anderes Empfinden und viele fahren je nach Strecke, oder zumindest jahreszeitabhängig, unterschiedliche Kombinationen an ein und demselben Bike. Die Bandbreite dessen, was die einzelnen Fahrer hier als ideale Reifen-Kombi ansehen ist so breit gefächert, dass man mit dem Reifen, der letztendlich das Rennen machen wird, doch nur einen äußerst kleinen Teil der Fahrer glücklich machen wird. Ich würd daher irgendeinen Standard-Reifen verbauen, der so wenig wie möglich das Budget belastet.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Onza Ibex rollt wirklich nicht toll.



Na...der Ibex ist zwar kein "Leichtläufer" wie zb ein NN aber rollt ähnlich wie ein MM.
Die geben sich da nix.
Meine Erfahrung.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil jeder andere Reifen eh automatisch zum RockRazer wird....je nach Gebrauch nach 5-10Monaten.
> 
> G.


Blödsinn. Der Verschleiß des RR hält sich auch sehr in Grenzen. Nach einem halben Jahr mit 2 Touren pro Woche sieht er immer noch top aus. Bremsen ist mit dem halt eh nicht. Darum hält er wahrscheinlich so auch lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Der Verschleiß des RR hält sich auch sehr in Grenzen. Nach einem halben Jahr mit 2 Touren pro Woche sieht er immer noch top aus. Bremsen ist mit dem halt eh nicht. Darum hält er wahrscheinlich so auch lang.



Ja eben, drum kann man ja gleich hinten immer einen gebrauchten Abgefahrenen draufmachen. 
Man kann sich natürlich auch für viel Geld die gleiche Performance kaufen...ist so ähnlich wie die Jeans die schon im Neuzustand Schlitze haben 

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (13. Dezember 2014)

Echt schade, dass die Conti-Reifen nicht zur Diskussion stehen. Ich habe mir auf mein Trailbike den Trail King 2,2" vorne und den Mountain King 2,2" hinten aufgezogen. Jeweils Protection mit Tubeless-Montage. Der TK hat richtig Grip, ist vom Gewicht deutlich unter einem Magic Mary und rollt vorallem super. Und das ist ja bei einem Allround-Bike nicht ganz unbedeutend. Ansonsten könnte man das ICB 2.0 gleich als Enduro positionieren.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auf mein Trailbike den Trail King 2,2" vorne und den Mountain King 2,2" hinten aufgezogen. Jeweils Protection mit Tubeless-Montage. Der TK hat richtig Grip, ist vom Gewicht deutlich unter einem Magic Mary und rollt vorallem super.



Die Kombi TK + MK wiegt  1400g (beides 26" )
MM + RR 1510g


Der MM ist dem TK aber Grippmäßig weit überlegen. Was sind da schon 100g. Am Vorderrad spürt man den Rollwiderstand meiner Erfahrung nach eh nicht so sehr. Hauptsache der HR rollt schon leicht, was mit dem RR gegeben wäre.


----------



## coastalwolf (13. Dezember 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Die Kombi TK + MK wiegt  1400g (beides 26" )
> MM + RR 1510g
> 
> 
> Der MM ist dem TK aber Grippmäßig weit überlegen. Was sind da schon 100g. Am Vorderrad spürt man den Rollwiderstand meiner Erfahrung nach eh nicht so sehr. Hauptsache der HR rollt schon leicht, was mit dem RR gegeben wäre.



Du meinst mit RR aber nicht den Rocket Ron, oder? Der ist für ein Trailbike aus meiner Sicht ungeeignet. Die Karkasse ist viel zu weich. Ich habe ihn dieses Jahr im Sommer bei trockenen Bedingungen getestet. Ich hatte bei mehreren Landungen Burping aufgrund der mangelnden Karkassensteifigkeit. Außerdem ist der Grip zwar in Relation zum Rollwiderstand ganz nett. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

Nein, den Rock Razor.


----------



## Flow-Jo (13. Dezember 2014)

Reifen sind immer so eine Sache... Es wird nie die eine Kombo geben für alle Untergründe, Bedingungen und Fahrstile. Deshalb wäre es sinnvoll eine "Auswahlmöglichkeit" in den Sets zu gewähren. Denn die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird es nicht geben. Jeder hat ganz eigene Präverenzen, somit wird hier immer ein Kompromiss raus kommen. 
außerdem ist ein Reifen schnell gewechselt und auf seine Bedürfnisse angepasst, das wohl billigste Tunning am bike.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2014)

Aber die Präverenz fürs Rad war leicht rollern auf eher flachen Trails. Also kommt nur ein Reifen mit weniger Gummigrip in Frage...und wenns sein muß sogar ein bereits "abgefahrener" Reifen, ala RR (nicht Racing Ralph und nicht Rocket Ron)
Also eine klassische Reifenkombi wie Minion/Adent wäre sehr kontrapruduktiv fürs Konzept.

G.


----------



## codit (13. Dezember 2014)

Da sowieso jedem ein anderes Reifenpaar am besten taugt (2 Biker -> 3 Meinungen) empfehle ich bei der Auswahl einfach das preisgünstigste Billigangebot (Baumarktware) aufzuziehen. Kann dann jeder in die Tonne geben und seine Präferenz aufziehen.

Besser wäre natürlich, das Rad ganz ohne Reifen auszuliefern.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Besser wäre natürlich, das Rad ganz ohne Reifen auszuliefern.



Meine Rede.  
Oder mit ProCore. Der OEM Preis sollte recht niedrig sein. Was ist das schon? Zwei 08/15 Schläuche mit Spezialventil und 2 abgespeckte Insider.  Beim UVP schlägt Schwalbe schon genug "Entwicklungskosten" drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (13. Dezember 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Meine Rede.
> Oder mit ProCore. Der OEM Preis sollte recht niedrig sein. Was ist das schon? Zwei 08/15 Schläuche mit Spezialventil und 2 abgespeckte Insider.  Beim UVP schlägt Schwalbe schon genug "Entwicklungskosten" drauf.


Schön wärs..

Procore kommt aber definitiv an mein nächstes "abfahrtorientiertes" Bike.


----------



## coastalwolf (13. Dezember 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Nein, den Rock Razor.



Na ja. Der hat zwar eine gescheite Karkasse. Aber feucht darf es dar auch nicht werden. Von den aktuellen Bedingungen in Deutschlands Wäldern ganz zu schweigen. 
Zwei Jungs hatten den Rock Razor dieses Jahr bei der Enduro-AÜ drauf. Keine Traktion sobald es über feuchten Untergrund ging und sehr pannenanfällig. Zumindest mit Schläuchen aufgrund von Snackbites.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2014)

In unseren Wäldern, die diesen Sommer um's verrecken nicht abgetrocknet sind, war ich mit dem RockRazor immer gut dabei. Sobald der Boden tief genug ist dass die Seitenstollen mit einsinken hat man auch Traktion. War selber überrascht wie gut das Ging. Mag sein dass es auf nassem Fels oder Schotter anders aussieht.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Ich wollte den RoRa im Herbst auch gegen einen 2.3 Baron ersetzen, leider war der defekt.
Der RoRa geht aber auch bei Schlamm noch überraschend gut. Ich kann ihn echt jedem mal zum testen empfehlen.

Auf nassen Steinen geht er genauso gut oder schlecht wie jeder anderer. Da gehts schließlich nur um die Gummimischung bzw. die Auflagefläche der Stollen.


----------



## canelon (13. Dezember 2014)

Warum wollen alle Enduro an nem leichten Trailbike.... Leute, die Schwalbe (MM/RR oder NN) sind empfohlene Enduro-Kombis... das wird dann doch nur ein Trailbike, dass ihr [was für ein Zufall, ein Schelm wer so etwas vermutet hätte!] in Richtung Enduro prügelt...


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

Das war doch immer so geplant?  Etwas spritzigeres, leichteres aber genauso stabiles wie ein Enduro. Kleine Reifen würden das Bike nur limitieren. Wer nur seine Eier schaukeln will soll sich ein Canyon Nerve Al kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (13. Dezember 2014)

Naja komm, NN hat mit Geländeradfahren doch schon immer eher wenig zu tun.
Und daran, das der 15er in Richtung FA geht glaubt auch Pinkbike nach dem Test nicht mehr.
( war aufs camelon bezogen)


----------



## Mf3road (13. Dezember 2014)

Wo kann denn die Vee Crown Reifen kaufen?


----------



## codit (13. Dezember 2014)

Mf3road schrieb:


> Wo kann denn die Vee Crown Reifen kaufen?


Die gibt es bald bei Obi!


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Dezember 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Naja komm, NN hat mit Geländeradfahren doch schon immer eher wenig zu tun.
> Und daran, das der 15er in Richtung FA geht glaubt auch Pinkbike nach dem Test nicht mehr.
> ( war aufs camelon bezogen)


Mit dem neuen NN in weich und breit kannst es schon krachen lassen..

Ich bin das ganze Jahr über Crossmark hinten (die runden Schulterstollen weggeknipst) und Advantage vorne am Enduro gefahren. Zuerst sollte das nur zum gelegentlichen Konditionstraining im Frühling dienen aber jetzt bin ich Freund von leichtlaufenden Hinterreifen das ganze Jahr über. Ich fand das von Alpentouren über Herbstwetter im Harz bis Bikepark gut. Und die Crossmark Lauffläche ist wirklich ne Glatze.
Wichtig ist für mich, dass der Vorderreifen gute Bremstraktion hat und beide Reifen aggressive Schulterstollen haben. Hinten muss nur rollen.


----------



## coastalwolf (14. Dezember 2014)

canelon schrieb:


> Warum wollen alle Enduro an nem leichten Trailbike.... Leute, die Schwalbe (MM/RR oder NN) sind empfohlene Enduro-Kombis... das wird dann doch nur ein Trailbike, dass ihr [was für ein Zufall, ein Schelm wer so etwas vermutet hätte!] in Richtung Enduro prügelt...



....und beim Testride in Finale kam vorne sogar ein SuperGravity Vertstar zum Einsatz. Verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber die Mehrheit ist hier ja nicht bereit 100g und Rollwiderstand zu sparen. Die Mehrheit auf den Trails wäre damit aber deutlich besser unterwegs.


----------



## jnlkt (14. Dezember 2014)

Verrmisse auch den Michelin Wild grip'r advanced. Hätte meiner Meinung nach perfekt zum Konzept gepasst.
Die aggressiven Auwahlen passen für mich auch allesamt eher zu einem Enduro als zu unserem Lieblingstrailbike. 90% der hier aktiven sollten denke ich mit der Allroundmischung noch weit von ihrem Grenzbereich entfernt sein, in den sie sich selbst begeben würden.
Da auch nicht alle hier mit dem Auto zu Ihrem Trail fahren sondern sicher viele Asphaltpassagen mit einrechnen müssen, ist der Rollwiderstand auch sicher ein Kriterium.

Denke aber auch dass die Reifen das geringste Problem darstallen und eh nach einer vollen Saison durch sein eigenes Lieblingspaar ersetzt werden dürften.

Gruss


----------



## Piefke (14. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich hier lese, dass Semislicks vorgeschlagen werden und ein NN oder Ardent als zu heftig bezeichnet werden, dann frage ich mich, was manche unter "Trail fahren" verstehen. Trail ist für manche wahrscheinlich jeder (befestigte) Waldweg.
Trail ballern soll Spaß machen und da brauch ich Reifen, die mir Sicherheit vermitteln und nicht ständig wegrutschen. Und ich fahre auch nicht nur bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## imfluss (14. Dezember 2014)

Im Zweifel Grip > RW. Wäre für Ardent 2.4/Slaughter 2.3


----------



## nuts (14. Dezember 2014)

Die Preise von Specialized Reifen sind (OEM) überhaupt nicht attraktiv, deshalb sind sie hier nicht dabei, auch wenn die Reifen was taugen. Michelin wäre auch interessant gewesen, richtig. Denke insgesamt haben wir aber dennoch eine ganz gute Auswahl.

@Piefke Semislicks (am Hinterrad) haben meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Waldwegen zu tun. Würde behaupten: Das ist eine Fahrstil- und Vorliebenfrage. Aber ich gebe Dir Recht, NN und Ardent sind auch mir, der ein Fan von glatten/runden Hinterreifen ist, eindeutig glatt/rund genug.


----------



## nuts (14. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ....und beim Testride in Finale kam vorne sogar ein SuperGravity Vertstar zum Einsatz. Verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber die Mehrheit ist hier ja nicht bereit 100g und Rollwiderstand zu sparen. Die Mehrheit auf den Trails wäre damit aber deutlich besser unterwegs.



Das stimmt nur begrenzt. Vertstar ja, SuperGravity nein. Der Grund dafür war die Nicht-Verfügbarkeit von NN oder Hansdampf oder MagicMary in leichterer Ausführung und Trailstar oder weicher. Und haben einfach die Reifen genommen, von denen wir 5 identische in Finale auftreiben konnten. Vorher war geplant, auch verschiedene Reifen in Finale zu probieren, darunter hätte aber die Aussagekraft der Fahrwerks- und Laufradtests gelitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (14. Dezember 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier lese, dass Semislicks vorgeschlagen werden und ein NN oder Ardent als zu heftig bezeichnet werden, dann frage ich mich, was manche unter "Trail fahren" verstehen. Trail ist für manche wahrscheinlich jeder (befestigte) Waldweg.
> Trail ballern soll Spaß machen und da brauch ich Reifen, die mir Sicherheit vermitteln und nicht ständig wegrutschen. Und ich fahre auch nicht nur bei schönem Wetter.


da gebe ich Dir recht!
Nur zur Errinnerung wofür so ein 'TRAIL'-bike hergenommen wird.


----------



## tobsinger (14. Dezember 2014)

ich persönlich hab auch lieber einen etwas stabileren grippigeren Reifen, als die ganze zeit darauf zu hoffen, dass die reifen halten wenn man mal einen fahrfehler macht. (und der kommt bei gelegenheitsfahrern ja öfters vor).

wenn ich dann mal mit mutti ne tour oder sogar nen alpenX fahren sollte, wo ich eh weiss es geht gemächlich in sachen abfahrten, dann kann ich mir immer noch nen leichten reifendrauf machen. aber ich frag mich wozu, wenn ich mit mutti unterwegs bin, muss ich eh warten, da könnte ich auch die DH karkasse fahren und das bischen sportlich nehmen.

was will ich sagen? ein unterdimensionierter reifen ist immer unsinn. egal in welcher situation.


----------



## canelon (14. Dezember 2014)

Ein überdimensionierter hat zumindest arge Nachteile, die nicht jeder in kauf nehmen will.


----------



## tobsinger (14. Dezember 2014)

bis auf den honey badger sehe ich da keinen überdiensionierten in der liste.


----------



## hnx (14. Dezember 2014)

Wem echte Semislicks wie Rock Razor oder Slaughter zu viel wenig sind, dann kann man auch einen Crossmark hernehmen, wie @Plumpssack schon geschrieben hat. Fährt Ratboy im Übrigen auch privat am HR, mit HR2 3C am VR.


----------



## veraono (14. Dezember 2014)

Wer würde für z.B. einen Ardent oder NN gerne auf bessere Teile, die dauerhaft am Rad bleiben (also z.B. Laufräder oder eine leichtere Kurbel...) verzichten wollen?
Ich nicht, deshalb finde ich für ein Teil welches von vielen aufgrund persönlicher Vorlieben oder wg. Verschleiß eh getauscht wird (unabhängig vom Wahlergebnis) auch eine preisbewusste Lösung (ala onza) am besten.
Aber irgendwie habe ich die Hoffnung, das wird sich von alleine regeln wenn die Pakete erstmal fertig sind.


----------



## Pitchshifter (14. Dezember 2014)

Alles - bitte nur KEINE, sich in Rekordzeit auflösenden, Schwalbe Reifen!


----------



## Piefke (14. Dezember 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Alles - bitte nur KEINE, sich in Rekordzeit auflösenden, Schwalbe Reifen!


Was für ein Schmarrn.
Ich hab an einem Bike die Kombi HD/Muddy Mary und am anderen Ardent/HR I. In der Abnuntzung geben sich die Reifen kaum etwas. Im Griß und Rollwidersatnd übrigends auch nicht.


----------



## Pitchshifter (14. Dezember 2014)

Wirklich ein Schmarrn ... egal ob Nobby Nic, Fat Albert, Hans Dampf, Muddy oder Magic Mary. Hoch lebe "Triple Star Compound", aber nicht lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Alles - bitte nur KEINE, sich in Rekordzeit auflösenden, Schwalbe Reifen!


 
Ich sag doch Pacestar Nobbynic, vorn und hinten und nicht breiter als 2.25. Die zerbröslen nicht.
Wozu mehr? Wozu Trailstar oder gar Vertstar?? Wo wollt ihr denn mit dem Bike hin ???
Meinethalben in SG, wenns das mal gibt.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. Dezember 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was für ein Schmarrn.
> Ich hab an einem Bike die Kombi HD/Muddy Mary und am anderen Ardent/HR I. In der Abnuntzung geben sich die Reifen kaum etwas. Im Griß und Rollwidersatnd übrigends auch nicht.



Kann ich bestätigen.Der Schwalbe Hans Dampf sowie der NN haben bei mir nicht weniger lang gehalten wie meine Onza Ibex oder Maxxis.
Ein Maxxis zerbröselt bei entsprechendem Gebrauch ähnlich.
Aber gegen diese Mythen und Legendenbildung_ hier_ im Forum machst du halt nix.


----------



## hnx (14. Dezember 2014)

Problem bei Schwalbe ist nicht der optische Verschleiß, sondern die unterschiedlichen Gummimischungen innerhalb der Stollen. Da ist die "gute" Mischung nur auf den ersten paar Millimetern.


----------



## Skoalman (14. Dezember 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> da gebe ich Dir recht!
> Nur zur Errinnerung wofür so ein 'TRAIL'-bike hergenommen wird.


Und was fahren die Jungs für Reifen? Am Hinterrad einen Purgatory mit der leichten Control Karkasse (eher unter dem alten Nobby Nic anzusiedeln) und am Vorderrad einen Butcher Control (etwa in der Liga eines Hans Dampf aber mit leichterer Karkasse).
Ein leichter Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand bietet auf einem leichten Trailbike einem riesigen Vorteil, nämlich das sich das Bike damit überhaupt erst leichtfüssig und explosiv fährt.
Montiert man am gleichen Bike dann vorne und hinten einen 3/4-Downhillreifen (z.B. Highroller 2 mit weicher Gummimischung), dann fühlt sich das Bike vorallem auf flacheren Trails mit gewissem Tretanteil gleich viel schwerfälliger an.
Daher gehört meiner Meinung nach zumindest ans Hinterrad ein leichter und schneller Reifen.

Ich fahre seit diesem Herbst auf meinem neuen Bike einen Semi-Slick (Speci Slaughter) am Hinterrad und war überrascht wie gut das Ding sich als Allrounder schlägt. Selbst bei wirklich garstigen und schlammigen Verhältnissen auf einer Shuttlestrecke kam ich mit dem Semi-Slick am Hinterrad überraschend gut klar.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. Dezember 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Problem bei Schwalbe ist nicht der optische Verschleiß, sondern die unterschiedlichen Gummimischungen innerhalb der Stollen. Da ist die "gute" Mischung nur auf den ersten paar Millimetern.



Auch das ist so ein Mythos hier.
Die "grippige" Schicht ist fast durchgängig über die gesamte Stollenhöhe vorhanden.
Auf den Bildern/Zeichnungen in der Produktbeschreibung ist das sehr unglücklich dargestellt.Dort sieht die obere Schicht tatsächlich sehr dünn aus.Ist sie aber nicht.
Aber egal.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Dezember 2014)

So, ich fahr wie gesagt normalweise advantage/crossmark und komme grad mitte dezember ausm park in schulenberg und hatte dafür meine alten 2ply 2.5er swampthings aufgezogen und hätte mir am 6point selbst zum "dh" fahren im winter doch die leichten reifen gewünscht, auch wenn sie deurlich mehr gerutscht hätten.
Bitte keine schweren/schlecht rollende reifen auf ein bike, das sich durch agilität und spritzigkeit auszeichnen soll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2014)

mir persönlich würde die Onzakombination am ehesten zusagen.
Allerdings rollt der Canis auf der Traße (quasi ja fast immer notwendig auf dem Weg in den Wald) echt nicht besonderst. Im Wald dafür um so besser. Der Ibex als 2,25er am Vorrderad könnte reichen, würde aber die paar Gramm Zusatzgewicht für den 2,4er in Kauf nehmen.

Die Schwalbes funktionieren nur am Anfang gut, dann lassen sie merklich nach. Maxxis ist auch i.o., nur der Ardent in 2,25 ist bei feuchten Bdingungen echt mistig.

Über die Vee Tire kann ich nichts wirklich sagen ...


----------



## coastalwolf (14. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur begrenzt. Vertstar ja, SuperGravity nein. Der Grund dafür war die Nicht-Verfügbarkeit von NN oder Hansdampf oder MagicMary in leichterer Ausführung und Trailstar oder weicher. Und haben einfach die Reifen genommen, von denen wir 5 identische in Finale auftreiben konnten. Vorher war geplant, auch verschiedene Reifen in Finale zu probieren, darunter hätte aber die Aussagekraft der Fahrwerks- und Laufradtests gelitten.



Dann seid ihr also nicht mal "Serienreifen" gefahren. Aktuell gibt es Vertstar nur als SG.


----------



## hnx (14. Dezember 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Auch das ist so ein Mythos hier.
> Die "grippige" Schicht ist fast durchgängig über die gesamte Stollenhöhe vorhanden.
> Auf den Bildern/Zeichnungen in der Produktbeschreibung ist das sehr unglücklich dargestellt.Dort sieht die obere Schicht tatsächlich sehr dünn aus.Ist sie aber nicht.
> Aber egal.


Meine Erfahrung wird auch von mindestens einer Bikeschule, die von Schwalbe unterstützt wird, geteilt. Der Leiter dort sprach von 2 bis 3mm. Seine Guides würden sich regelmäßig im Feedback an Schwalbe drüber beschweren.


----------



## coastalwolf (14. Dezember 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> da gebe ich Dir recht!
> Nur zur Errinnerung wofür so ein 'TRAIL'-bike hergenommen wird.



Genau das verstehe ich unter Spaß auf einem Trailbike. Und wer dafür vorne Magic Mary & Co. benötigt, sollte lieber in Fahrtechnik investieren


----------



## foreigner (14. Dezember 2014)

Oh man, "Trailstar" hat das Trail sogar im Namen. Warum wohl? Richtig, weil man damit noch über schräge feuchte Wurzeln mal rüber kommt, Pace Star ist da um ein vielfaches schlechter. Ich dachte auch, dass wir ein Bike für Trails bauen und nicht für den Waldweg.
Von welchen uralt-Schwalbe-Reifen reden hier denn manche, wenn es um zerbröselnde Reifen geht?
Selbst Vert Star hält inzwischen ganz gut (zumindest vorne) und bröselt ganz sicher nicht weg. Außerdem sind vernünftige Reifen nunmal Verschleißteile.

Ich habe nun auch endlich mal abgestimmt und habe mich am Ende doch für WTB Vigilante/ Trail Boss entschieden.
Ich glaube das ist eine sehr schöne Mischung aus Grip, Performance, Rollwiederstand und gutem Gewicht und auch nicht zu teuer. Also, warum nicht?


----------



## foreigner (14. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Genau das verstehe ich unter Spaß auf einem Trailbike. Und wer dafür vorne Magic Mary & Co. benötigt, sollte lieber in Fahrtechnik investieren



Vielleicht sollte auch wer mit einen NN nicht an die Grenzen kommt, so dass er für seinen Speed mehr Grip braucht, an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen.


----------



## aacho (14. Dezember 2014)

WTB!


----------



## Skoalman (14. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte auch wer mit einen NN nicht an die Grenzen kommt, so dass er für seinen Speed mehr Grip braucht, an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen.


Der neue Nobby Nic funktioniert anscheinend sogar im feuchten England ganz gut. Aber ein Brendan Fairclough hat halt einfach nicht genug Fahrtechnik/Speed, daher reicht ihm auch ein eigentlich unbrauchbarer Forststrassenreifen... 
Aber die gottesähnlichen Trail-Shredder hier im Forum brauchen auf ihren Felgen natürlich ganz andere Kaliber und nicht durch die Bereifung total ausgebremst zu werden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Dezember 2014)

aacho schrieb:


> WTB!


What The Bug?


----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Der neue Nobby Nic funktioniert anscheinend sogar im feuchten England ganz gut. Aber ein Brendan Fairclough hat halt einfach nicht genug Fahrtechnik/Speed, daher reicht ihm auch ein eigentlich unbrauchbarer Forststrassenreifen...
> Aber die gottesähnlichen Trail-Shredder hier im Forum brauchen auf ihren Felgen natürlich ganz andere Kaliber und nicht durch die Bereifung total ausgebremst zu werden!



Das Video ist aber auch extrem aussagekräftig ... sorry, aber das ist ja wohl reine Werbung ... 

Lasst die Leute fahren was sie wollen, jeder wird irgendwann den Reifen finden, der zu seinem Fahrstiel und lokalen Bedingungen passt ... es gibt nun mal nicht "DEN" Reifen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (14. Dezember 2014)

Es ist schon irgendwie armselig, dass in fast jeder  Material-Diskussion irgendwann das Thema Fahrtechnik aufkommt und die mit der vermeintlich Besseren den Anderen dann meinen erklären zu müssen, dass wenn sie nur richtig fahren würden, auch krasseres Material bräuchten oder eben gerade  dann darauf verzichten könnten, je nach Standpunkt.
Es soll  unterschiedliche Vorlieben geben ohne, dass einer gleich unfähig ist (oder gar den Kürzeren hat um im Jargon zu bleiben).


----------



## Skoalman (14. Dezember 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Das Video ist aber auch extrem aussagekräftig ... sorry, aber das ist ja wohl reine Werbung ...
> 
> Lasst die Leute fahren was sie wollen, jeder wird irgendwann den Reifen finden, der zu seinem Fahrstiel und lokalen Bedingungen passt ... es gibt nun mal nicht "DEN" Reifen ....


Natürlich ist das ein reines Werbefilmchen. Aber es bleibt die Tatsache, dass man auch mit einem Nobby Nic anständig auf Trails fahren kann. Zumal der 2015er NN ja deutlich besser sein soll als seine Vorgänger.


----------



## n18bmn24 (14. Dezember 2014)

Newsartikel schrieb:
			
		

> Conti ist leider nicht in der Auswahl. Warum? Unserer Erfahrung nach überzeugen die Produkte mit Black Chili Compound – diese sind aber in Deutschland hergestellt und deshalb quasi nicht zu bezahlen – zumindest nicht für ein Komplettbike.
> .



Na, dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Glück, daß viele kleine Taiwanesen euer Rad kaufen....


----------



## foreigner (14. Dezember 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Der neue Nobby Nic funktioniert anscheinend sogar im feuchten England ganz gut. Aber ein Brendan Fairclough hat halt einfach nicht genug Fahrtechnik/Speed, daher reicht ihm auch ein eigentlich unbrauchbarer Forststrassenreifen...
> Aber die gottesähnlichen Trail-Shredder hier im Forum brauchen auf ihren Felgen natürlich ganz andere Kaliber und nicht durch die Bereifung total ausgebremst zu werden!





veraono schrieb:


> Es ist schon irgendwie armselig, dass in fast jeder  Material-Diskussion irgendwann das Thema Fahrtechnik aufkommt und die mit der vermeintlich Besseren den Anderen dann meinen erklären zu müssen, dass wenn sie nur richtig fahren würden, auch krasseres Material bräuchten oder eben gerade  dann darauf verzichten könnten, je nach Standpunkt.
> Es soll  unterschiedliche Vorlieben geben ohne, dass einer gleich unfähig ist (oder gar den Kürzeren hat um im Jargon zu bleiben).



Das einzige, das ich damit sagen wollte, war, dass der Sinngehalt der zitierten Aussage nicht gerade sehr hoch ist und man ihn auch leicht komplett umdrehen kann. Hier mit Fahrtechnik zu kommen ist eben völliger Quatsch. Bei dem Bike gehen die Einsatzgebiete, die Einsatzbereiche und die Vorstellungen der Fahrer auseinander, dementsprechend auch die Reifenwahl.
Und auch ein Herr Fairclough zieht je nachdem was er vor hat, andere Reifen auf.

Im übrigen habe ich wie schon geschrieben keine Magic Marys gewählt.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2014)

Finde es ansich schon komisch das solche Reifen, wie der Minion zum Beispiel, überhaupt zur Auswahl stehen!
Der ist einfach weit entfernt vom Latenhaft, des Einsatzzweckes des Rades, auf das man sich am Anfang geeinigt hat!
Man hätte sich komplett auf leicht rollernde Gummimischungen begrenzen sollen...zumindest für die ICB Version.

G.


----------



## capracer (14. Dezember 2014)

Also irgendwie wird hier ziemlich viel vorgeschlagen, nur das was zur Auswahl steht ist scheinbar meist blöd.  Wäre es nicht am sinnvollsten, wenn vorn und hinten beliebte Allrounder wie NN oder Ardent sind? Einige scheinen das ja schon zu mögen und die, die gern aggressiveres haben wollen, haben dann halt nen vernünftigen Reifen für hinten inkl. Ersatzschlappen. So müssten also selbst die Max-Grip präferierenden sich nur EINEN weiteren Reifen zulegen. Find ich deutlich sinnvoller als beispielsweise die bereits erwähnten "Noname-billig-Reifen" die hinterher jeder wechselt und die somit wenn auch günstig aber sinnfrei erworben wurden.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2014)

ä





capracer schrieb:


> Also irgendwie wird hier ziemlich viel vorgeschlagen, nur das was zur Auswahl steht ist scheinbar meist blöd.  Wäre es nicht am sinnvollsten, wenn vorn und hinten beliebte Allrounder wie NN oder Ardent sind? Einige scheinen das ja schon zu mögen und die, die gern aggressiveres haben wollen, haben dann halt nen vernünftigen Reifen für hinten inkl. Ersatzschlappen. So müssten also selbst die Max-Grip präferierenden sich nur EINEN weiteren Reifen zulegen. Find ich deutlich sinnvoller als beispielsweise die bereits erwähnten "Noname-billig-Reifen" die hinterher jeder wechselt und die somit wenn auch günstig aber sinnfrei erworben wurden.



Sehe ich auch so.
Wobei Veranos Vorschlag, hier aufs was billiges zu setzen und jede Mark in die Nichtverschleißteileschokolade zu stecken auch eine Alternative wäre 

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2014)

Deswegen Onza. Die IBEX in 2.2 würden v+h dicke reichen. Hat man zur Not blitzschnell runtergefahren, und ich vermute die sind in Kurven weniger tückisch als die IBEX 2.4.
Pacestar hat übrigens weiche Seitenstöllchen!


----------



## amadeus88 (14. Dezember 2014)

Als ich hab mal für die WTB Kombo gestimmt.
Die Schwalbe MM und NN Kombi ist sicher nicht verkehrt und dem Einsatzzweck passend, aber wenn WTB preislich so viel besser ist... Die Reifen machen einen guten Eindruck, stabil, voluminös, und leichter als MM. In Deutschland sind die noch sehr teuer, also mal versuchen! Von dem Rest, Onza, Vee und Kenda halte ich nicht viel. Die ausgewählten Maxxis scheinen mir etwas übertrieben für den Einsatzzweck. WTB Felgen + Reifen! Auf geht's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capracer (14. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> She ich auch so.
> Wobei Veranos Vorschlag, hier aufs was billiges zu setzen und jede Mark in die Nichtverschleißteileschokolade zu setzen auch eine Alternative ware
> 
> G.


Nunja, wenn du nen Trailbike kaufst und von vornherein weißt, dass du dazu nen neuen Satz Reifen brauchst um heil die Trails runter zu kommen, scheint das weniger sinnvoll. Dann zahlst nämlich den neuen Satz zuzüglich dem billigen Baumarktsatz, den du nicht nutzt. Mir erschließt sich der Sinn für die Kosten des schlechten Reifensatzes nicht. Aber das war nur mal so meine Meinung. Mich betrifft die Diskussion nicht wirklich, ich find nur das ICB-Projekt sehr interessant.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2014)

capracer schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn du nen Trailbike kaufst und von vornherein weißt, dass du dazu nen neuen Satz Reifen brauchst um heil die Trails runter zu kommen, scheint das weniger sinnvoll. Dann zahlst nämlich den neuen Satz zuzüglich dem billigen Baumarktsatz, den du nicht nutzt. Mir erschließt sich der Sinn für die Kosten des schlechten Reifensatzes nicht. Aber das war nur mal so meine Meinung. Mich betrifft die Diskussion nicht wirklich, ich find nur das ICB-Projekt sehr interessant.



Die Onzas sind ja jetzt net wirklich schlecht, sie scheinen lediglich billiger zu sein.
Habe ja auch für ArdentArdent gestimmt, weil sie bei Trockenheit eine tolle Sache sind und bei Nässe kommt eh das Zweitlaufrad mit weicherem Reifen drauf.

G.


----------



## nuts (14. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wobei Veranos Vorschlag, hier aufs was billiges zu setzen und jede Mark in die Nichtverschleißteileschokolade zu stecken auch eine Alternative wäre
> 
> G.



Ich glaube: Mindestens 50 % der Käufer wird nicht die Reifen neu demontieren und verkaufen, sondern sie erst einmal fahren. Und dann sollen sie zufrieden damit sein, und nicht mit einem Baumarktreifen aus der ersten Kurve rutschen. Sonst müssten wir das Bike ohne Reifen ausliefern, aber der Preisvorteil wäre auch wieder nicht so groß, dass jemand das wenig billigere Fahrrad ohne Reifen dem Fahrrad mit passablen Reifen vorziehen würde.


----------



## capracer (14. Dezember 2014)

Das war sicherlich ein Mißverständnis von mir. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich was von Baumarktreifen gelesen, das werden sicher nicht die Onzas gewesen sein. Letzten Endes wird es immer Ein Kompromiss und dieser soll ja möglichst vielen Leuten zusagen. Darum meinte ich, wäre es vermutlich das Sinnvollste wenn vorn und hinten ein gleicher, vernünftiger Allrounder drauf wär, den selbst Leute die eine aggressivere Kombo wünschen immernoch für hinten sinnvoll nutzen können. Dnn wären vermutlich 80% der Käufer größtenteils glücklich. Mehr geht eh nicht.


----------



## Pitchshifter (14. Dezember 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Aber gegen diese Mythen und Legendenbildung_ hier_ im Forum machst du halt nix.


Was ich selbst und im Freundeskreis erlebt habe, ist durch Fotos belegbar. Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Märchen erzähle ich keine, denn schließlich hat Schwalbe (über Jahre) die diversen reklamierten Reifen (ausschließlich Triple Star) umgetauscht. Deshalb fahre ich auch noch immer Schwalbe (irgendwann ist der Bestand aber zu Ende).

"ORC" - falls die Schwalbe Mischung noch jemand kennt - hält länger und verhärtet nicht so extrem bei Kälte wie "TSC". Schwalbe hat also vor Jahren schon ein sehr gutes Rezept im Sortiment gehabt. Die Profilblöcke bei "TSC" reißen ein und knicken weg. Das Profil von Maxxis Reifen kann man hingegen "rundfahren", also kein vorzeitiger Stollenausfall wie bei Schwalbe.


----------



## coastalwolf (14. Dezember 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> ....Aber die gottesähnlichen Trail-Shredder hier im Forum brauchen auf ihren Felgen natürlich ganz andere Kaliber und nicht durch die Bereifung total ausgebremst zu werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich glaube: Mindestens 50 % der Käufer wird nicht die Reifen neu demontieren und verkaufen, sondern sie erst einmal fahren. Und dann sollen sie zufrieden damit sein, und nicht mit einem Baumarktreifen aus der ersten Kurve rutschen. Sonst müssten wir das Bike ohne Reifen ausliefern, aber der Preisvorteil wäre auch wieder nicht so groß, dass jemand das wenig billigere Fahrrad ohne Reifen dem Fahrrad mit passablen Reifen vorziehen würde.



Mit billig meinte ich schon die zur Auswahl stehenden günstigen Reifen, wie die Onzas! An sowas wie Baumarkt hab ich nie gedacht 

G.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. Dezember 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Deswegen Onza. Die IBEX in 2.2 würden v+h dicke reichen. Hat man zur Not blitzschnell runtergefahren, und ich vermute die sind in Kurven weniger tückisch als die IBEX 2.4.
> Pacestar hat übrigens weiche Seitenstöllchen!



Warum sind die Ibex 2.4 in Kurven tückisch 
Der Onza Ibex 2.4 DH ist seit ca 2 Jahren mein "Standard" Reifen vorne für alles.
Finde ihn sehr berechenbar und gutmütig.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. Dezember 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Der neue Nobby Nic funktioniert anscheinend sogar im feuchten England ganz gut. Aber ein Brendan Fairclough hat halt einfach nicht genug Fahrtechnik/Speed, daher reicht ihm auch ein eigentlich unbrauchbarer Forststrassenreifen...
> Aber die gottesähnlichen Trail-Shredder hier im Forum brauchen auf ihren Felgen natürlich ganz andere Kaliber und nicht durch die Bereifung total ausgebremst zu werden!


----------



## foreigner (14. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich glaube: Mindestens 50 % der Käufer wird nicht die Reifen neu demontieren und verkaufen, sondern sie erst einmal fahren. Und dann sollen sie zufrieden damit sein, und nicht mit einem Baumarktreifen aus der ersten Kurve rutschen. Sonst müssten wir das Bike ohne Reifen ausliefern, aber der Preisvorteil wäre auch wieder nicht so groß, dass jemand das wenig billigere Fahrrad ohne Reifen dem Fahrrad mit passablen Reifen vorziehen würde.



Sehe ich genauso. Dazu kommt, dass das Bike auch auf den Reifen in Netz- und Printmedien getestet wird. Und da sich das Rad ja auch verkaufen sollte, sollten die Tests nicht allein schon wegen ein paar Euro Unterschied (wirklich groß können die diesmal ja nicht sein) am Reifen schlechte Tests einfahren. Allerdings will ich damit nicht sagen, dass die Onzas schlecht sind. Gerade die Ibex fahren sich bis auf nasse Wurzeln wirklich toll, nur die best-rollendsten sind sie nicht. Das können NN sicher besser.
Mit den meisten Varianten hier kann man aber doch gut klar kommen.
Ich persönlich hätte was gegen Vee (die sind mir zu rund und geschlossen, damit kam ich nie klar, was die taugen weiß eh kein Mensch?), die Kendas (die leichten sind auch zu geschlossen und rund, der dicke Honey Badger ist zu schwer) und Ardent (ich finde die schlecht, Seitenstellen knicken weg, wenn man richtig in die Kurve geht und auch sonst nicht toll, Nässe...oje). Den Rest würde ich erst einmal fahren und nicht tauschen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist die Reifenwahl am ICB egal, aber zum Ardent möchte ich sagen, das er ein guter Vorderreifen ist, vorausgesetzt, man bringt ausreichend Gewicht auf die Front. Am Hinterrad finde ich ihn ungeeignet, weil die eng stehenden Mittelstollen nur schlechte Bremstraktion aufbauen, was im Vergleich zu Conti Trail King oder alten Schwalbe Reifen (Mudd Mary, Big Betty, Nobby Nic) unangenehm auffällt.


----------



## veraono (14. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich glaube: Mindestens 50 % der Käufer wird nicht die Reifen neu demontieren und verkaufen, sondern sie erst einmal fahren. Und dann sollen sie zufrieden damit sein, und nicht mit einem Baumarktreifen aus der ersten Kurve rutschen. Sonst müssten wir das Bike ohne Reifen ausliefern, aber der Preisvorteil wäre auch wieder nicht so groß, dass jemand das wenig billigere Fahrrad ohne Reifen dem Fahrrad mit passablen Reifen vorziehen würde.


Ich glaube in der Auswahl ist kein Reifen dabei, den man im Baumarkt bekommt ( zeig mir deinen Baumarkt) oder der gleich aus der Kurve fliegt  
Meine Aussage einen günstigen Reifen zu nehmen bezog sich nur auf die Vorauswahl und nach dem was ich bislang gehört hab , sind die Onzas absolut brauchbar, sonst hättet ihr sie wohl kaum in die Auswahl genommen, oder? 
Aber es wird wirklich langsam Zeit, dass es morgen Abend wird.


----------



## Kharne (14. Dezember 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Mir ist die Reifenwahl am ICB egal, aber zum Ardent möchte ich sagen, das er ein guter Vorderreifen ist, vorausgesetzt, man bringt ausreichend Gewicht auf die Front. Am Hinterrad finde ich ihn ungeeignet, weil die eng stehenden Mittelstollen nur schlechte Bremstraktion aufbauen, was im Vergleich zu Conti Trail King oder alten Schwalbe Reifen (Mudd Mary, Big Betty, Nobby Nic) unangenehm auffällt.



Was jetzt? Guter Vorderreifen, oder nicht genug Bremsgrip?


----------



## H.B.O (15. Dezember 2014)

DHR II vorne und hinten. rollt besser als HR II und der grip ist weit besser als beim ardent, gewicht ist auch ok. die exo karkasse ist (etl. mit schwalbe) das beste was es im traileinsatz gibt.


----------



## foreigner (15. Dezember 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> DHR II vorne und hinten. rollt besser als HR II und der grip ist weit besser als beim ardent, gewicht ist auch ok. die exo karkasse ist (etl. mit schwalbe) das beste was es im traileinsatz gibt.



Hab mich auch gefragt, weshalb der Highroller. Wüsste nichts was der besser kann als der Minion.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hab mich auch gefragt, weshalb der Highroller. Wüsste nichts was der besser kann als der Minion.


 
Im Ernst?
V+H 3C, was willst du denn damit auf schnellen Trails?

Gibt es doch nur so:
_27.5" x 2.30 58 - 584 Tubeless Ready + EXO 3C MaxxTerra 60 790g_

Der Onza Ibex ist genauso breit in 2.25 und deutlich leichter:
_27.5x2.25 695g 57-584 FRC120 120 kevlar/fold RC255a 65a/55a TLR_

EXO wozu? Sonst ist die Karkasse doch die selbe.

Pacestar ist übrigens auch 65a/55a. IMHO braucht man nicht 45a Seitenstollen normal, nur wenns regnet auf Wurzeln - aber da lieber gleich Vertstar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Dezember 2014)

Kommentar zur Reifenwahl:
Ich denke schon und das haben auch die bisherigen Tests gezeigt, dass das Bike recht hart gefahren werden kann und auch wird. Zum Test in Latsch Ende November hatte ich verschiedene Laufräder dabei, bin aber im Endeffekt immer wieder bei den aggressiveren Paarungen zurück gekehrt. Selbst auf flachen oder welligen Passagen (Waalwege) empfand ich das gröbere Profil und das Mehrgewicht als kaum wahrnehmbar, umgekehrt war das Vertrauen beim "fräsen" doch deutlich größer. Zwar ließen sich auch die "Allrounder" nicht lumpen, aber speziell am Vorderrad fehlte mir das nötige Polster um volles Vertrauen in Grip und Kontrolle aufzubauen.
Echte Slicks finden sich in dieser Auswahl aus folgendem Grund nicht: Besondere Reifen erfordern eine besondere Fahrweise und damit einen besonderen Fahrer. Durch die "Glatze" in der Mitte und den stark profilierten Seitenstollen funktionieren diese Reifen nur auf der Kante oder in tiefem Boden.  Was bei Fahrern mit entsprechenden Skills für Spaß und vll auch die letzten Zehntel sorgt, hat für den Normalfahrer keinen Vorteil. Wenn er seine Bremsgewohnheiten und Kurventechnik nicht umstellt (Kann er das?), wird sein Bike immer mit dem Heck schieben und ihn damit verunsichern.


----------



## foreigner (15. Dezember 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Ernst?
> V+H 3C, was willst du denn damit auf schnellen Trails?


Ich mein nur, weshalb der High-Roller/Minion DHR II. Zweimal Minion DHR II, hinten mit ganz normaler Maxx-Pro hätte ich besser gefunden in der Auswahl. Aber halb so wild.
Wie gesagt, ich bin eh bei den WTB. Wobei ich die Onza Ibex-Kombi auch nicht schlecht finde. Ich finde 800g und mehr für das Rad eh zu viel.


----------



## H.B.O (15. Dezember 2014)

hast recht, dhr II maxxpro gibt es anscheinend nur für 26 und 29 (!?).dann halt ardent hinten. exo find ich gut, nach den eher schlechten erfahrungen mit conti (aufgeschittene seiten). persönlich find ich ja DHRII + icon 3c( maxxspeed) exo bombe, das funkt aber evtl nur bei 29


----------



## foreigner (15. Dezember 2014)

Ok, wusste ich auch nicht. 27,5" hat mich bisher halt nicht betroffen


----------



## H.B.O (15. Dezember 2014)

mich auch nicht  dhr II maxxpro ist mein winterhinterreifen und echt gut, grade kontrlliertes driften geht super


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht hätte man dei Gummimischungen dazuschreiben sollen. Mir ists jetzt noch net klar

G.


----------



## H.B.O (15. Dezember 2014)

also bei maxxis isses so : 3 C maxxterra ist die mittelweiche teure mischung ( so wie trailstar) ist aber tendenziell weicher und langsamer als das schwalbe pendant. ich glaube das ist 62a basis, 50a mitte und 42a seitenstollen.

maxxpro ist einfach nur 60a, rollt a bissl schneller und ist billiger.

hrII gibt es in beidem

DHR II für 27,5 nur in  3c

Ardent nur in maxxpro


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> also bei maxxis isses so : 3 C maxxterra ist die mittelweiche teure mischung ( so wie trailstar) ist aber tendenziell weicher und langsamer als das schwalbe pendant. ich glaube das ist 62a basis, 50a mitte und 42a seitenstollen.
> 
> maxxpro ist einfach nur 60a, rollt a bissl schneller und ist billiger.
> 
> ...



Was es für Mischungen gibt und was im Aftermarkt verkauft wird war mir schon bewußt.
Aber bin nicht davon ausgegangen das OEM eine sündhaft teure 3C Mischung draufkommt. Und zwischen den 3 Mischungen sind ja Welten was Grip und Rollwiderstand angeht.

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2014)

Bei meinem Canyon ist OEM ein HR2 3c Exo vorn und ein Ardent Exo hinten. Sonst ist da nichts wirklich dran, was den hohen Preis rechtfertigen würde  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (15. Dezember 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *Pacestar ist übrigens auch 65a/55a*. IMHO braucht man nicht 45a Seitenstollen normal, nur wenns regnet auf Wurzeln - aber da lieber gleich Vertstar.



Woher hast du diese Angabe ?
Link etc


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2014)

Die habe ich mir ausgedacht.
70a ist es nicht, das wäre ja die alte PC. 60a hat mein Ardent, der rollt weicher/schlechter. Die Seitenstöllchen des NN sind DEUTLICH weicher - ob die nun 55 oder 50 haben, who cares. reicht um über nasse Wurzeln in Schräglage zu fahren (aber nur ganz vorsichtig..).


----------



## crossboss (15. Dezember 2014)

vermissse logischerweise den Trail King von Conti in Bcc vorn 2, 4 hinten evtl. 2,2 aber egal................


----------



## aibeekey (15. Dezember 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> vermissse logischerweise den Trail King von Conti in Bcc vorn 2, 4 hinten evtl. 2,2 aber egal................



Und ich vermisse logischerweise bei manchen Leuten die Fähigkeit, den Artikel auch nur halbwegs aufmerksam zu überflegen......

Aber egal, hier für dich:



> Neben den etablierten und bekannten Marken möchten wir auch ein paar interessante Alternativen vorstellen. Conti ist leider nicht in der Auswahl. Warum? Unserer Erfahrung nach überzeugen die Produkte mit Black Chili Compound – diese sind aber in Deutschland hergestellt und deshalb quasi nicht zu bezahlen – zumindest nicht für ein Komplettbike.


----------



## H.B.O (15. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was es für Mischungen gibt und was im Aftermarkt verkauft wird war mir schon bewußt.
> Aber bin nicht davon ausgegangen das OEM eine sündhaft teure 3C Mischung draufkommt. Und zwischen den 3 Mischungen sind ja Welten was Grip und Rollwiderstand angeht.
> 
> G.


nö 3c ist 3c so weit ich weiß


----------



## hnx (15. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt schon unterschiedliche 3C Mischungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (15. Dezember 2014)

Gelesen und verstanden habe ich, danke für die Blumen;-)

Das wäre dennoch einer der besten Reifen für ein solches Konzept. Daher die Kritik in die Spar-Richtung und die ist wohl immer erlaubt,-)
Leider muß man sich hier mit etwas weniger zufrieden geben
Die Maxxis Kombis sind auch super, weis ich selbst aus eigener Erfahung, nur im Aftermarket zumindest sehr oft teurer als Conti BCC aus Deutschland.....
Ein 3c Maxxterra Minion oder Highroller Reifen von Maxxis kostet ja auch hier nur knappe 50 € im Aftermarket



marx. schrieb:


> Und ich vermisse logischerweise bei manchen Leuten die Fähigkeit, den Artikel auch nur halbwegs aufmerksam zu überflegen......
> 
> Aber egal, hier für dich:


----------



## Skoalman (15. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Echte Slicks finden sich in dieser Auswahl aus folgendem Grund nicht: Besondere Reifen erfordern eine besondere Fahrweise und damit einen besonderen Fahrer. Durch die "Glatze" in der Mitte und den stark profilierten Seitenstollen funktionieren diese Reifen nur auf der Kante oder in tiefem Boden.  Was bei Fahrern mit entsprechenden Skills für Spaß und vll auch die letzten Zehntel sorgt, hat für den Normalfahrer keinen Vorteil. Wenn er seine Bremsgewohnheiten und Kurventechnik nicht umstellt (Kann er das?), wird sein Bike immer mit dem Heck schieben und ihn damit verunsichern.


Ich finde jetzt nicht dass man seine Fahrgewohnheiten wegen eines Semi-Slick *am Hinterrad* grossartig anpassen muss. Einzig beim Anbremsen von Kurven mit noch nicht zur Seite geneigtem Bike driftet das Hinterrad etwas stärker weg, was ich persönlich aber eher als Vorteil empfinde, da das Bike quasi in die Kurve "einschwingt".
Ausserdem merkt man natürlich die etwas schlechtere (Brems-)Traktion und vor allem den massiv geringeren Rollwiderstand.


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Dezember 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Ich finde jetzt nicht dass man seine Fahrgewohnheiten wegen eines Semi-Slick *am Hinterrad* grossartig anpassen muss. Einzig beim Anbremsen von Kurven mit noch nicht zur Seite geneigtem Bike driftet das Hinterrad etwas stärker weg, was ich persönlich aber eher als Vorteil empfinde, da das Bike quasi in die Kurve "einschwingt".
> Ausserdem merkt man natürlich die etwas schlechtere (Brems-)Traktion und vor allem den massiv geringeren Rollwiderstand.


nur wird das für dich vorteilhafte "einschwingen" bei vielen weniger talentierten Fahrern auch schnell zum weniger vorteilhaften "überschwingen".


----------



## H.B.O (15. Dezember 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Es gibt schon unterschiedliche 3C Mischungen.


ja is klar, es gibt aber nur eine qualitätsstufe


----------



## Skoalman (15. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> nur wird das für dich vorteilhafte "einschwingen" bei vielen weniger talentierten Fahrern auch schnell zum weniger vorteilhaften "überschwingen".


Ja klar, das ganze ist natürlich auch eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Ich zum Beispiel fahre nicht gerne mit zu viel Bremsgrip am Hinterrad: Beim starken und späten Anbremsen von Kurven soll das Hinterrad leicht nach aussen wegrutschen und nicht das Bike wieder gerade zur Fahrtrichtung ziehen wie ein ausgeworfener Anker.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte gerne Fatbike Semislicks mit Profil nur in der Mitte und glatten Kanten... damit kann man viel besser durch die ganze Kurve driften und macht dabei die Wege nicht so kaputt


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Dezember 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Ja klar, das ganze ist natürlich auch eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Ich zum Beispiel fahre nicht gerne mit zu viel Bremsgrip am Hinterrad: Beim starken und späten Anbremsen von Kurven soll das Hinterrad leicht nach aussen wegrutschen und nicht das Bike wieder gerade zur Fahrtrichtung ziehen wie ein ausgeworfener Anker.



Das hört sich aber nach sehr driftlastigem Fahren an... durchaus spaßig, aber nicht unbedingt die schnellste Variante. Ich persönlich finde es erstrebenswert gerade auf der Bremse viel Grip aufzubauen, denn dort entscheidet sich wie schnell man wirklich unterwegs ist. Die Bremsreaktion des Hinterbaus war ja auch schon ein interessantes Thema bei unserer Fahrwerksduskussion...

Getreu dem Motto: Wer später bremst bleibt länger schnell!


----------



## kasimir2 (15. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem der Rahmen ja für eine mindestens 180mm Bremsscheibe
ausgelegt ist sollte doch konsequenterweise auch ein Reifen montiert
werden der wenigstens ansatzweise die Bremsleistung auf den Boden
bekommt - oder?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Skoalman (15. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das hört sich aber nach sehr driftlastigem Fahren an... durchaus spaßig, aber nicht unbedingt die schnellste Variante. Ich persönlich finde es erstrebenswert gerade auf der Bremse viel Grip aufzubauen, denn dort entscheidet sich wie schnell man wirklich unterwegs ist. Die Bremsreaktion des Hinterbaus war ja auch schon ein interessantes Thema bei unserer Fahrwerksduskussion...
> 
> Getreu dem Motto: Wer später bremst bleibt länger schnell!


Nein, richtiges Driften ist damit nicht gemeint. Ist schwierig zu beschreiben was ich eigentlich meine.
Aber die Situation kennt wohl jeder: Man bremst aus mittlerer bis hoher Geschwindigkeit eine eher enge Kurve sehr stark und eigentlich zu spät an. Um die Kurve dennoch zu kriegen ist es hilfreich wenn das Hinterrad während des Bremsens ganz leicht nach aussen "wegschmiert" und man somit automatisch einen besseren Anfahrwinkel zur Kurve kriegt.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne Fatbike Semislicks mit Profil nur in der Mitte und glatten Kanten... damit kann man viel besser durch die ganze Kurve driften und macht dabei die Wege nicht so kaputt



Bloß keine Scherze über FÄTbikes hier 
Wenn ihr den falschen Reifen wählt, dann wird dem ICB2 Rad, auf den Trails für das es eigentlich vorgesehen war, jedes Ht FÄTbike mit 4,8er Schlappe um die Ohren fahren 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Dezember 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Nein, richtiges Driften ist damit nicht gemeint. Ist schwierig zu beschreiben was ich eigentlich meine.
> Aber die Situation kennt wohl jeder: Man bremst aus mittlerer bis hoher Geschwindigkeit eine eher enge Kurve sehr stark und eigentlich zu spät an. Um die Kurve dennoch zu kriegen ist es hilfreich wenn das Hinterrad während des Bremsens ganz leicht nach aussen "wegschmiert" und man somit automatisch einen besseren Anfahrwinkel zur Kurve kriegt.



Im Prinzip meinst Du das "anstellen" des Fahrzeugs vor/in der Kurve... in Auto finde ich diese Fahrtechnik eigentlich interessanter als auf dem Bike.
Mein erstes Auto (Honda Civic, der alte kantige, keine 1000kg) war darin allererste Sahne. Den konnte man trotz Frontantrieb über geschicktes Gaswegnehmen zum leichten eindrehen bringen... gooiiiiiil  Da musste ich selbst beim Quattro schon beherzt zur Handbremse geifen, dafür hat die Allradfuhre dann wie auf Schienen aus der Kurve raus gezogen... allerdings mit einer fiesen Lastwechselreaktion beim Geradlenken im Kurvenausgang... immer sobald die Reifen das Wimmern aufgegeben haben 

Back to Topic: Ich denke dieses Fahrverhalten kann man mehr über die Fahrtechnik als über die Reifenwahl beeinflussen. Wenn der Rollwiderstand nicht höher zu priorisieren ist, dann kann mehr Grip nie etwas schaden! Wahrscheinlich ist es dann aber so, dass der gleiche Zeitpunkt zum anbremsen eben nicht mehr "zu spät" ist.
Aber da es hier ja eh nur um den Spaß am heizen geht, ist Dein Ansatz nicht als falsch abzutun... der Spaß ist ja sehr individuell. Trotzdem wird es für die meisten Fahrer vermutlich eine ungünstige Wahl sein mit Semislicks am Hinterrad rumzubolzen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. Dezember 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Was jetzt? Guter Vorderreifen, oder nicht genug Bremsgrip?


Ich weiß, klingt widersprüchlich. Ich finde aber, am Hinterrad rutscht er beim Bremsen ständig weg. Wahrscheinlich, weil dort beim Bremsen in steilem Gelände kein Gewicht drauf kommt. Das scheint bei diesem Reifen viel auszumachen.


----------



## Skoalman (15. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Im Prinzip meinst Du das "anstellen" des Fahrzeugs vor/in der Kurve... in Auto finde ich diese Fahrtechnik eigentlich interessanter als auf dem Bike.
> Mein erstes Auto (Honda Civic, der alte kantige, keine 1000kg) war darin allererste Sahne. Den konnte man trotz Frontantrieb über geschicktes Gaswegnehmen zum leichten eindrehen bringen... gooiiiiiil  Da musste ich selbst beim Quattro schon beherzt zur Handbremse geifen, dafür hat die Allradfuhre dann wie auf Schienen aus der Kurve raus gezogen... allerdings mit einer fiesen Lastwechselreaktion beim Geradlenken im Kurvenausgang... immer sobald die Reifen das Wimmern aufgegeben haben
> 
> Back to Topic: Ich denke dieses Fahrverhalten kann man mehr über die Fahrtechnik als über die Reifenwahl beeinflussen. Wenn der Rollwiderstand nicht höher zu priorisieren ist, dann kann mehr Grip nie etwas schaden! Wahrscheinlich ist es dann aber so, dass der gleiche Zeitpunkt zum anbremsen eben nicht mehr "zu spät" ist.
> Aber da es hier ja eh nur um den Spaß am heizen geht, ist Dein Ansatz nicht als falsch abzutun... der Spaß ist ja sehr individuell. Trotzdem wird es für die meisten Fahrer vermutlich eine ungünstige Wahl sein mit Semislicks am Hinterrad rumzubolzen.


Den "Autovergleich" hatte ich auch schon im Kopf. Die alten kleinen Peugeots (205 GTI, 306 S16) hatten trotz Frontantrieb auch das berühmte (und zum Teil berüchtigte) "mitlenkende Heck". Die meisten modernen Fronttriebler hingegen schieben im Grenzbereich einfach stur über die Vorderachse.
Zurück zum Bike: Ich war Anfangs auch ordentlich skeptisch wegen des Semi-Slicks (Speci Slaughter) am neuen Bike. Aber das Ding war halt ab Werk montiert und daher habe ich dem Reifen eine Chance gegeben. Mittlerweile ist es für mich klar der beste Hinterreifen für trockenen Bedingungen den ich je gefahren bin.


----------



## mpirklbauer (15. Dezember 2014)

Also die Maxxis Minion haben schon ordentlich Grip, nur wenn die Langlebigkeit des Neuen mit dem alten gleich ist, brauchen einige hier mehr als 5 Sätze im Jahr.

Bei mir hat der erste Satz keine 400 km gehalten und das ist schon etwas mager.
Mein ChunkyMonkey hat über 1000 km drauf und sieht immer noch ganz gut aus.
Da dieser nicht dabei ist, habe ich einmal für die leichtere Kendakombi gestimmt.

So wie der lustige Test zu interpretieren ist, ein sehr guter, kontrollierbarer Reifen.

Wird das ICB 2.0 eigentlich von Haus aus Tubless sein??


----------



## veraono (15. Dezember 2014)

Einen echten Vorteil für Semislicks sehe ich eig. nur bei sehr festen Untergründen, im sehr weichen Boden sind sie gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber sonst sind sie , was die brems- aber auch uphill- Traktion auf halbfesten Böden oder Schotter angeht dtl. schlechter als ein guter Allrounder.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2014)

Stichwort Einsatzzweck und Jahreszeit  wieder...


----------



## mpirklbauer (15. Dezember 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Einen echten Vorteil für Semislicks sehe ich eig. nur bei sehr festen Untergründen


Fallen sie damit für ein "Trailbike" nicht schon raus??

Ich denke es wird wohl der Gesamtpreis entscheidend werden.
Wie schon bei der Priorisierung der Teile heraus gekommen, sind die Reifen den meisten egal, da sie ja sehr schnell und preiswert, im Vergleich zum Fahrwerk z.B., getauscht werden können.
Auch, wenn die Reifen jetzt nicht so den Löwenanteil an den Gesamtkosten haben.

Gibts eigentlich mal einen grobe Abschätzung ob der angestrebte Preis, mit den bis jetzt "gewählten" Teilen, haltbar wird.
Klar, der Rahmen ist noch nicht fertig konstruiert, aber Alutech hat ja doch etwas Gespür dafür, wie viel so ein Rahmen ca. kostet.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (15. Dezember 2014)

Denke mal der Rahmenkit "darf" in Anbetracht der doch vorhandenen Konkurrenz (Transition,Banshee usw) max incl Dämpfer 1100€ Kosten ?


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich meine es wurden 1200-1300 inkl. Dämpfer abgestimmt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Alutech Preise für die Rahmenset so ansehe sind wir im Bereich von 1700€


----------



## ONE78 (15. Dezember 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Denke mal der Rahmenkit "darf" in Anbetracht der doch vorhandenen Konkurrenz (Transition,Banshee usw) max incl Dämpfer 1100€ Kosten ?


Welches konkurierende banshee kommt man denn für den preis? Transitionpreise kenne ich nicht.


----------



## hnx (15. Dezember 2014)

Für 1100€ gibts ein Nukeproof Mega online zu kaufen, mit Dämpfer.


----------



## Kharne (15. Dezember 2014)

Banshee ~1700€, Transition dürfte nicht viel günstiger sein.


----------



## nuts (15. Dezember 2014)

Also. Ergebnis kommt morgen früh, bin noch auf einer Weihnachtsfeier. 

Preis: 1200-1300 wird gewünscht, ob wir das erreichen, hängt noch von den Rahmendetails ab. An sich soll der Rahmen als Alutech aber schon deutlich schicker gemacht sein, als das angesprochene Nukeproof. 

Bis morgen früh!


----------



## jnlkt (16. Dezember 2014)

Da hoffe ich aber dass die leichtere und auch billigere Variante genutzt wird, denn die erste Auswahl würde bei mir zB gleich wieder runter genommen werden, da könnte man mir das Rad auch ohne Reifen liefern.
Aber gut, recht machen kann man es eh nie allen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Woher wusste ich nur, das so ziemlich die schwersten reifen gewinnen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2014)

Gute Reifenwahl...für ein anderes Radkonzept 
Zwar nicht das was ich gewählt hatte, aber das was ich wohl selber fahren würde

G.


----------



## foreigner (16. Dezember 2014)

Für die ICB Komplettrad-Variante ist die preisgünstigere Onza Variante sicher nicht doof. Gerade der Ibex ist ja echt nicht übel. Dazu halten sie das Gewicht sehr im Rahmen. Passt finde ich auch hervorragend zu dem Konzept.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2014)

Der wurde aber nicht gewählt.
Mit der gewählten Reifenwahl sind wier jetzt komplett ins Endurosegment gerutscht.
Aber mir gefällts. Das bissl mehr Gewicht hat eh keine wirkliche Relevanz. Gummimischung bremst halt im Flachen und kostet bergauf ein paar Körner mehr...besserer Trainingseffekt 

G.


----------



## foreigner (16. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wegen des geringeren Gewichts und niedrigeren Preises ist Onza für die Ausstattung des Komplettbikes natürlich noch attraktiver als Maxxis, da werden wir in Kürze schauen, was bei den Paketen drin ist.


Ich vermute trotzdem mal stark, dass Onzas kommen .
Es heißt nicht umsonst "Stimmungsbarometer" und nicht verbindliche Abstimmung, der Vorsprung ist nicht gerade groß und 20% weit weg von einer absoluten Mehrheit. Daher wird Basti sicher nehmen, was noch reinpasst. Und da es mit anderen, weit höher priorisierten Teilen schon langsam preislich eng werden dürfte, ist das in ja auch legitim.
Oder wenn man noch anders ran geht: Ich hab lieber noch eine Reverb im Rad, als dass auf den Reifen Maxxis statt Onza steht. Auch in Tests kommt das sicher besser an.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt.

G.


----------



## mikefize (16. Dezember 2014)

Schön. Die Onza Kombi passt mMn super ins Anforderungsprofil und ist zudem noch günstig.


----------



## jnlkt (16. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit der gewählten Reifenwahl sind wier jetzt komplett ins Endurosegment gerutscht.


Bin ich eben auch der Meinung und ich denke halt ein Trailbike sollte auch wirklich kein Enduro sein. Enduro ist aber so in Mode, dass iwr hier scheinbar auch immer mehr reinrutschen, da sich ja alle hier gleich beschweren würden, wenn nicht die stärksten Bremsen, die stabilsten Reifen und die steifsten Gabeln genutzt werden.
Trail hat für mich auch eher was mit Fun Bike zu tun, und es soll sicher nicht gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt alles kaputt gehen, aber wir hatten ja zu Beginn eigentlich ein Gewichtsoptimiertes Bike machen wollen.
Da passen die Maxxis reifen aber wahrlich nicht dazu so dass ich wirklich hoffe, wir gehen auf die Onza Variante (wäre meine 2te Wahl gewesen) und sparen damit nicht nur Gewicht sondern auch Geld.
Das können hier usnere Vollblut Heizer dann ja gerne in schwerere und stabilere reifen ausgeben.

Gruss


----------



## Kerosin0815 (16. Dezember 2014)

jnlkt schrieb:


> Bin ich eben auch der Meinung und ich denke halt ein Trailbike sollte auch wirklich kein Enduro sein. Enduro ist aber so in Mode, dass iwr hier scheinbar auch immer mehr reinrutschen, da sich ja alle hier gleich beschweren würden, wenn nicht die stärksten Bremsen, die stabilsten Reifen und die steifsten Gabeln genutzt werden.
> Trail hat für mich auch eher was mit Fun Bike zu tun, und es soll sicher nicht gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt alles kaputt gehen, aber wir hatten ja zu Beginn eigentlich ein Gewichtsoptimiertes Bike machen wollen.
> Da passen die Maxxis reifen aber wahrlich nicht dazu so dass ich wirklich hoffe, wir gehen auf die Onza Variante (wäre meine 2te Wahl gewesen) und sparen damit nicht nur Gewicht sondern auch Geld.
> Das können hier usnere Vollblut Heizer dann ja gerne in schwerere und stabilere reifen ausgeben.
> ...



Unterschreibe ich voll und ganz.
Der "Urgedanke" eines leichten und verspielten Trailbikes ist mittlerweile fast ganz unter die Räder gekommen.
Alles muss maximal sein.Reifen...Gabeln usw...alles muss Enduro Style haben.
Den Ansatz fand ich extrem gut.Leider ist das Rad wenn fertig wieder fast ein Bock wie das ICB1.0.
Aber die Abstimmende Masse möchte es halt so.


----------



## Ganiscol (16. Dezember 2014)

Canis am Heck? Schade ums Geld. Weshalb das so ist, merken dann die, die nicht das Glück haben ihr "Trail- oder Fun-Bike" auf glattgebügelten, steinfreien Trails bewegen zu dürfen. Das Lehrgeld habe ich (übrigens mit genau der Kombination) vor zwei Jahren bereits bezahlt. Das Profil ist ja ganz ordentlich, die Karkasse aber ein Witz. Packt mal schön Ersatzschläuche ein, denn auch tubeless nützt nix mehr wenn die Seiten aufgeschlitzt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. Dezember 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich voll und ganz.
> Der "Urgedanke" eines leichten und verspielten Trailbikes ist mittlerweile fast ganz unter die Räder gekommen.
> Alles muss maximal sein.Reifen...Gabeln usw...alles muss Enduro Style haben.
> Den Ansatz fand ich extrem gut.Leider ist das Rad wenn fertig wieder fast ein Bock wie das ICB1.0.
> Aber die Abstimmende Masse möchte es halt so.


Das ist ein bischen arg "pessimistisch".
Auch die Testräder waren keine Enduros, auch mit Magic Mary in VertStar Mischung an der Front, teils dicken Teilen und zu schweren Proto-Rahmen.
Es liegt irgendwo zwischen sehr leichten, tourigen Trailbikes (die gerade aus dem Boden spriesen) und leichten Enduros. Daher hat das Bike einen eigenen Charakter und geht nicht in der Masse unter, was sehr positiv ist. Ganz nebenbei passt es -finde ich - auch super zu Alutech, dass deren Trailbike etwas abfahrtsorientierter ist, als die manch anderer Firmen, schließlich stammt Alutech genau aus dem Sektor.
Ein eigener Charkter ist wichtig, das zeigt auch ein Test wie der gerade aktuell auf pinkbike stehende des Rocky Mountain Trail-Bike.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-thunderbolt-bc-edition-review-2014.html

Außerdem: Mit Pike, Monarch Plus, Magura MT5 und den Onza-Reifen sehe ich jetzt nichts, was einem Trailbike nicht gut stehen würde, oder das Bike jetzt total schwer macht.
Kommt alles drauf an, was am Ende denn für eine Komplettausstattung gewählt wird, aus den genauen Aufbauten, die Basti noch zusammenstellt.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2014)

Hauptsache ist immer noch, dass die Rahmen-/Dämpferkombi  einem Trailbike gerecht wird. Da gibt es doch so einige Bikes, die Trail zu sein vorgeben aber bloss ein AM sind - trotz Pike, Highroller und breitem Lenker.


Da habe ich aber vollstes Vertrauen in unsere Entwickler.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2014)

Also die Reifenwahl verstehe ich mal gar nicht. Wissen die Leute was die Pneus für einen Rollwiderstand haben? Ich mein vorne kann man beide Reifen super fahren, aber hinten machen sie an einem Trailbike keinerlei Sinn.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Dezember 2014)

im winter schon


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also die Reifenwahl verstehe ich mal gar nicht. Wissen die Leute was die Pneus für einen Rollwiderstand haben? Ich mein vorne kann man beide Reifen super fahren, aber hinten machen sie an einem Trailbike keinerlei Sinn.



Der hintere Reifen wird schon die 60a Mischung haben und vorne solls ja nur 3C geben, also fällt 42a ja weg.
Abgesehen davon könnens ja auch die Onzas werden, wie Foreigner schon sagt, weils ja keine fixe Abstimmung war und die Onzas ja fast die gleiche Stimmenmanzahl hat.

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2014)

Schauen wir mal. Ich hatte ja auf die WTB gehofft, da das Profil sehr vielversprechend aussieht. Letztendlich ist mir egal was ran kommt, ich hab eh meine eigenen Pläne und Vorstellungen von guten Reifen..


----------



## bsg (16. Dezember 2014)

Die günstigen Onzas drauf (obwohl ich mehr der NN/NN Typ bin) und dann kann jeder seine Wunschkombo nachrüsten.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Dezember 2014)

Eine ausgezeichnete Wahl, die Onza Schlappen


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Dezember 2014)

Wo's jetzt grad bei den Reifen auch um teuer/billig geht:
Das Bike wird doch am Ende nicht wirklich unter 3000€ kosten können, oder?
Wir haben jetzt Magura Vierkolbenbremsen, 11-Fach, Rockshox Fahrwerk, Reverb, teurer LRS, DT Achse und der Rahmen soll "deutlich höherwertiger als ein Nukeproof Mega" sein.
Sowas kostet bei anderen Herstellern, die nicht Canyon, Rose oder Cube heißen mal locker 4 bis 5 Scheine..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Dezember 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Wo's jetzt grad bei den Reifen auch um teuer/billig geht:
> Das Bike wird doch am Ende nicht wirklich unter 3000€ kosten können, oder?
> Wir haben jetzt Magura Vierkolbenbremsen, 11-Fach, Rockshox Fahrwerk, Reverb, teurer LRS, Syntace x12 und der Rahmen soll "deutlich höherwertiger als ein Nukeproof Mega" sein.
> Sowas kostet bei anderen Herstellern, die nicht Canyon, Rose oder Cube heißen mal locker 4 bis 5 Scheine..


Die Ergebnisse der Abstimmungen geben ja nur ein Stimmungsbarometer ab. Was wirklich ans Bike kommt entscheidet am Ende Basti in Abhängigkeit vom Preisrahmen. Damit baut er Pakete zusammen über die final nochmal abgestimmt wird.


----------



## amadeus88 (17. Dezember 2014)

Schade, hatte auf WTB gehofft, aber vom Profil her sind die Onza ja sehr ähnlich zu den WTB. Maxxis sind gute Reifen aber schwer und teuer. Aber ist eigentlich ziemlich Wurscht. Im Moment fahre ich auf Maxxis Mainion DH Reifen rum, auf dem Bike links in meinem Avatar. Also eigentlich völlig übertrieben. Die Dinger sind sau schwer (das Doppelte von "normalen) und ziemlich schmal. Aber die kleben und es macht auch Spaß, ist halt anstrengender, aber ich bin zu geizig die wegzuschmeißen bevor die nicht fertig sind. Also ganz egal, der Reifen wird völlig überbewertet finde ich.


----------



## jnlkt (17. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ein eigener Charkter ist wichtig, das zeigt auch ein Test wie der gerade aktuell auf pinkbike stehende des Rocky Mountain Trail-Bike.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-thunderbolt-bc-edition-review-2014.html



Natürlich ist ein eigener Charakter wichtig, ist ja auch beim Menschen so, aber er sagt selber am Ende des Tests das sehr vermutlich die allermeisten Biker mit dem Bike sehr gelücklich werden würden. 
Und das es eben nicht für die härtesten Trails und die technischsten Trails gedacht war.
Hört sich für mich wiederrum genau so an, wie ein Fun und Trailbike. Nämlich das, was wir hier machen wollten. Und das Rad hat dann auch noch genau die Reifenpaarung drauf, für die ich gestimmt hatte.
Ich denke, aber dass die Reifen hier wirklich das geringste Problem darstellen sollten, da man die einfach und leicht austauschen kann.
Dennoch habe ich das ganze hier von Anfang mit Begeisterung verfolgt und wurde dann leider immer weniger an dem Konzept interessiert, da ich ein leichtes verspieltes Trailbike möchte, und kein leichtes verspieltes Enduro. Es Sollte also hier schon eine klare Trennung vorhanden sein.
Aber wir werden ja sehen, was dann zum Schluss entschieden wird, und dann sieht jeder, ob das ICB 2 etwas für ihne ist oder nicht; Charakter wird das Bike haben. 
Das steht ausser Frage.

Gruss


----------



## foreigner (17. Dezember 2014)

Der Satz hier im abschließenden Statement sagt eigentlich alles:
_"It goes up, down, and around with minimal fuss, but it lacks that defining characteristic, the one that pushes it out in front of the other contenders competing for the top spot."_
Wenn keine herausragende Eigenschaft vorhanden ist, die es besser kann als andere Bikes, dann ist das zwar vielleicht von der gesamt-Performance gut, aber es fehlt der Kaufgrund. Ich finde Begeisterung hört sich anders an, vor allem bei einem 6400$ Bike. Vor allem wenn man mal schaut, wie gut in letzter Zeit mancher Konkurrent (mit schärferem Profil) aus dem Test kam.

Ich sag auch nicht, dass das ICB 2 für jeden das Traumrad wird. Mir gefällt es im Verlauf des Projektes immer besser und es erfüllt auch immer noch die anfängliche Zielsetzung. Dass das ganze im IBC tendenziell gerne abfahrtslastiger ausgelegt wird, ist ja kein Geheimnis und war eigentlich auch klar. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass das Bike den "Endurostempel" verdient; das ist es nämlich bei weitem nicht. Es fehlen hinten 3-4cm Federweg, vorne 1-2cm, was das Fahrwerk sehr viel straffer macht, die Geometrie ist wendiger und verspielter und die Ausstattung ist immer noch recht leicht.
Es liegt halt irgendwo zwischen den sehr leichten und CC-lastigen Trailbikes wie dem Rocky und leichten Race-Enduros. Eigentlich eine Lücke, die durchaus viele potentielle Kunden hat, aber bislang höchstens von Banshee oder Transition bedient wird, wobei das IBC an Performance gegenüber den Konkurrenten durchaus eine Schippe drauf packen könnte und dazu den Vorteil seiner Einfachheit hat.
Die Maxxis wären mir aber auch too much, genauso wie die recht schweren Laufräder (auch auf Grund fehlender Alternativen wie WTb i23 oder Spank oozy trail). Aber das letzte Wort ist ja noch nicht gesprochen...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> wobei das IBC an Performance gegenüber den Konkurrenten durchaus eine Schippe drauf packen könnte und dazu den Vorteil seiner Einfachheit hat.



Quod esset demonstrandum.......


----------



## ONE78 (17. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Satz hier im abschließenden Statement sagt eigentlich alles:
> _"It goes up, down, and around with minimal fuss, but it lacks that defining characteristic, the one that pushes it out in front of the other contenders competing for the top spot."_
> Wenn keine herausragende Eigenschaft vorhanden ist, die es besser kann als andere Bikes, dann ist das zwar vielleicht von der gesamt-Performance gut, aber es fehlt der Kaufgrund. Ich finde Begeisterung hört sich anders an, vor allem bei einem 6400$ Bike. Vor allem wenn man mal schaut, wie gut in letzter Zeit mancher Konkurrent (mit schärferem Profil) aus dem Test kam.
> 
> ...


Naja aber immerhin schaft es mit 422er streben, reifenfreiheit für 2.4er und eine umwerferoption.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. Dezember 2014)

"Reifenfreiheit" wie bei Conway oder echte Reifenfreiheit?  Und wie gut tut´s der Umwerfer?


----------



## foreigner (17. Dezember 2014)

Naja, in carbon einfacher und Einbußen bei der Lagerstützbreite und schlechterer Kinematik (wegen tiefem Drehpunkt) für 1x11


----------

